

New EFF Tool Makes Emailing Congress Just a Few Clicks Away - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/new-eff-tool-makes-emailing-congress-just-few-clicks-away

======
drallison
A helpful tool that simplifies what has been a purposely cumbersome process.

But it does not guarantee that your carefully and thoughtfully drafted email
will be read nor that the response you receive came from the congress critter
and not from a file of form letter responses.

